# Posicionador de dos ejes



## Daniela (Oct 31, 2005)

Hola que tal.un cordial saludo. 

Fíjense, tengo que hacer un posicionador de dos ejes para mi materia de proyecto de control. estudio ing. electronica. 

Ahora bien. yo acople un contador 74193 a un demultiplexor 74154, y le coloque unos switchs a la entrada del 74193, de manera que, al yo colocar un numero (binario) en los switches se hiciera el proceso de cuenta hasta ese numero, y se detuviera, pero resulta que no lo hace, no se que hacer, alguien puede ayudarme? ES URGENTE y lo agradecería muchísimo! 

Igual necesito encontrar la data del 74193 

GRACIAS.


----------



## hernando2999 (Feb 15, 2006)

Busca sobre el lm628/9 que es un control PID para posicionamiento de motores de DC.

Saludos.


----------

